# The girls Juicy replica carriers



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey guys...I got my replica Juicy carriers today, and I am very impressed with them. Willow has the pink one. Fern the brown, and Ivy the cream. The only thing I am not impressed with is the front stitching on the large pink one. But the others are VERY nice. For $55.00 a peice I think these are an awesome deal, and the quality as far as construction and hardware etc. is great!!!! Here is a quick pic. I would def. buy from them again for sure.










Lori


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Those are awesome Lori! Do you have a link to where you bought them?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lori, those are awesome! But I need to see the girls in them! You know you can't post pics like that and not have the girls in them! What were you thinking??? :wink:


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

*Tricia* said:


> Those are awesome Lori! Do you have a link to where you bought them?


I really think they are. Here ya' go.
www.deluxepurse.com



TLI said:


> Lori, those are awesome! But I need to see the girls in them! You know you can't post pics like that and not have the girls in them! What were you thinking??? :wink:


Hee heee.....Teresa, I had a feeling you were going to say that. They were taking their nap when I took the pics. But I will share pics soon with them lol!!!

Lori


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> I really think they are. Here ya' go.
> www.deluxepurse.com
> 
> 
> ...


You know me to well, eh? :lol: I love seeing your beautiful baby girls! They are such sweet Angels!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

They look small? what are their dimensions? Yeah the other 2 looks really good, but the pink does have bad stitching. The "couture" looks all distorted on it lol. It is definitely a good deal for $55 though. Yes we definitely need a picture of the girls in it ^^.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> They look small? what are their dimensions? Yeah the other 2 looks really good, but the pink does have bad stitching. The "couture" looks all distorted on it lol. Yes we definitely need a picture of the girls in it ^^.


JayR..the pink is the larger of the 2. It is apprx. 15"Lx 11"Hx8"D the ones for Ivy and Fern arethe small ones, which are PERFECT for them size wise. They measure apprx. 14"Lx 10"Hx8"D I measured with my yardstick. I LOVE the smaller ones, they are THE perfect size for my teenie girls. They would fly all over the place in the bigger one lol!! But yes....not impressed with the pink one, but would order the others again in a heartbeat. The stitching is perfect on those. I wanted something that I could use to carrier Ivy and Fern so they wouldn't be noticed, and these look more like a purse. The bigger one is too big for me to use as a purse, but Willow couldn't be left out hee heee!!! But for the price, great to knock around in 

Lori


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

lori,
i just got off that scrumptious deluxepurse.com website and fell in love with a replica louis vitton carrier for my lindsay. thankyou.so much.
vicki


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol could get the replica louis here in the city in chinatown...hmm maybe i'll go take a trip one day with the bf just to see 
i love the other 2 bags  cant wait to see more pics with chi in it


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Lori they are lovely! cant wait to see the girls in them  xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The link doesn't work for me? I tried it last night and this morning. 

I think I may want to get one of the smaller ones for my crew. But I'd like to see the girls in them first. Do they just fit, or is it roomy? Could 2 fit in one bag? When you get a chance this morning can you post a few pics of the girls in them so I can get an idea of the size of the bag? I think I might get the cream colored one. But then again I really like the brown too.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Sure..... I have them at my moms but am heading over soon. Oh Teresa they have tons of colors. I think only one would fit comfortably. Weird the link didn't work for you. 

Lori


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

there are some lovely Louis Vuitton carriers on there! x


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

claireeee said:


> there are some lovely Louis Vuitton carriers on there! x


Oooohhhh I know 

Lori


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Vintage Bitch are my favourite - and I have one tucked away for Christmas morning - so excited!!!!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Aquarius said:


> Vintage Bitch are my favourite - and I have one tucked away for Christmas morning - so excited!!!!!!


Hee heeeee...... Ahhhhhh...thanks girl. I'm partial to those also lol!!! I do like these closed in type for being sneaky though. But I use mine the majority of the time 

Lori


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

So then I found a gold mine? lol!!! I got a few things off there last week, and I'm not so worried now!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Kay said:


> So then I found a gold mine? lol!!! I got a few things off there last week, and I'm not so worried now!


Yes you did, and thank you sooo much. Ohhh....what did you get???

Lori


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Honestly - Vintage Bitch is the Biz!!

I snook Bruno into it the other morning and he loved it - it is lined with thick fleece, has a cosy little cushion at the bottom and a little hook for his collar - he loved it, snuggled right in, head buried right in!! - really perfect for us.

Biggles needs big long walks of a few miles - Brunos little legs just can't keep up and I find it so hard to hold Bruno in one arm and have Biggles on the leash in the other - so now I can pop an exhausted Bruno into the carrier (almost a little bed really!) - it is really brilliant and it looks fantastic and the quality of the workmanship is superb - love it, love it , love it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

I got something for my SS 

And of course I had to get Taco a shirt. When they come in I'll get pics up.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> JayR..the pink is the larger of the 2. It is apprx. 15"Lx 11"Hx8"D the ones for Ivy and Fern arethe small ones, which are PERFECT for them size wise. They measure apprx. 14"Lx 10"Hx8"D I measured with my yardstick. I LOVE the smaller ones, they are THE perfect size for my teenie girls. They would fly all over the place in the bigger one lol!! But yes....not impressed with the pink one, but would order the others again in a heartbeat. The stitching is perfect on those. I wanted something that I could use to carrier Ivy and Fern so they wouldn't be noticed, and these look more like a purse. The bigger one is too big for me to use as a purse, but Willow couldn't be left out hee heee!!! But for the price, great to knock around in
> 
> Lori


Oh I see, so the two smaller bags are modeled after the older juicy carriers. It has the same compartments and everything (from looking at your other thread). It looks like it is roughly the same size as the one Mimi has from awhile ago.








Juicy stopped making them that size and design since other toy breeds did not fit in them. Did it come with a velour foam bed for the interior? Also does it have a leash attachment in it?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Very nice carriers!




vviccles1 said:


> lori,
> i just got off that scrumptious deluxepurse.com website and fell in love with a replica louis vitton carrier for my lindsay. thankyou.so much.
> vicki


I love Louis vuitton too!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> Oh I see, so the two smaller bags are modeled after the older juicy carriers. It has the same compartments and everything (from looking at your other thread). It looks like it is roughly the same size as the one Mimi has from awhile ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhhh ok....makes sense. I'm glad they still make them, cause Ivy and Fern need a smaller one. They hate having too much room. They like the closeness of a smaller carrier. Oh..no doesn't have a harness clip but no biggy since it closes completley, and doesn't have the velour pad. but no biggy there either since I use additional blankies. I soooooo love the purse compartment on these smaller ones. But they all come with a clip on shoulder strap, if needed.

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Aquarius said:


> Honestly - Vintage Bitch is the Biz!!
> 
> I snook Bruno into it the other morning and he loved it - it is lined with thick fleece, has a cosy little cushion at the bottom and a little hook for his collar - he loved it, snuggled right in, head buried right in!! - really perfect for us.
> 
> Biggles needs big long walks of a few miles - Brunos little legs just can't keep up and I find it so hard to hold Bruno in one arm and have Biggles on the leash in the other - so now I can pop an exhausted Bruno into the carrier (almost a little bed really!) - it is really brilliant and it looks fantastic and the quality of the workmanship is superb - love it, love it , love it!!!!!!!!!!


Ahhhhh...thanks girl  I use mine for walks also. Ivy poops out much faster than Fern and Willow. Or honestly, she is just tooo much of a princess to do to much of anything lol!!!

Lori


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Ahhhhh ok....makes sense. I'm glad they still make them, cause Ivy and Fern need a smaller one. They hate having too much room. They like the closeness of a smaller carrier. Oh..no doesn't have a harness clip but no biggy since it closes completley, and doesn't have the velour pad. but no biggy there either since I use additional blankies. I soooooo love the purse compartment on these smaller ones. But they all come with a clip on shoulder strap, if needed.
> 
> Lori


Ah ok, sorry I am asking so many questions. I am just very interested in what the differences between the two are. Yeah even with the velour foam pad i still put more blankets in the bag for comfort ^^. Yes the compartment in the smaller one is one nice, although you can't really put a lot in it because it bulks up and decreases the space in the interior. I usually put a pair of extra clothes, a small toy, some treats, and a brush.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

JayR..not a problem at all. I don't mind one bit  Yeah...you couldn't put to much in the compartment, but perfect for some cash, and checkbook hee heee!!! That's all I need rofl! But just love it. I didn't even notice until the next day that it had it, so I was excited to find it lol!! I'm easily amused lol!!!

Lori



Waiushaoting said:


> Ah ok, sorry I am asking so many questions. I am just very interested in what the differences between the two are. Yeah even with the velour foam pad i still put more blankets in the bag for comfort ^^. Yes the compartment in the smaller one is one nice, although you can't really put a lot in it because it bulks up and decreases the space in the interior. I usually put a pair of extra clothes, a small toy, some treats, and a brush.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

I love it! ioffer.com has the cheaper ones.

http://www.ioffer.com/search/items/juicy couture dog carrier /text_pics/ioffer/0/false


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

sakyurek said:


> I love it! ioffer.com has the cheaper ones.
> 
> http://www.ioffer.com/search/items/juicy couture dog carrier /text_pics/ioffer/0/false


Well heck.....that's where I'll getmy next. they look the same. Thanks for the link 

Lori


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

they look great


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

I love um! So cute  
I think I might order the brown one for Marley.
Was the shipping quick? I am in UK so might be more (I have contacted and asked).


----------

